#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Mediterranean College: Αναγνωρισμένα πτυχία και επαγγελματική ισοδυναμία με αποδείξεις

## Mediterranean College

Πολλές ήταν, στη διάρκεια του τελευταίου χρόνου, οι αναγνωρίσεις προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων σπουδών σπουδαστών  του *Mediterranean* *College* ως  ισοδύναμων  επαγγελματικά με εκείνων των δημοσίων ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ (μέσω του αρμόδιου Συμβούλιο του Υπ. Παιδείας - ΣΑΕΠ).  *Ένας μεγάλος αριθμός αποφοίτων του Κολλεγίου*, κάτοχοι Βρετανικών τίτλων σπουδών (μέσω της συνεργασίας δικαιόχρησης (franchise) με πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα, με κορυφαίο το University of Derby), *απέκτησαν ισοδύναμα δικαιώματα άσκησης του επαγγέλματός τους στη χώρα μας και σε όλη την Ε.Ε*.  
*
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα με τα οποία αναγνωρίστηκαν ως ισοδύναμοι επαγγελματικά, με προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς τίτλους σπουδών του* *Mediterranean* *College* :   
Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο ΑθηνώνΔημοκρίτειο Πανεπιστήμιο ΘράκηςΑ.Τ.Ε.Ι ΑθηνώνΑ.Τ.Ε.Ι. Δυτικής Μακεδονίας. 
Με το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 38|2010 ενσωματώθηκε στην ελληνική νομοθεσία η Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία 36/2005 και επιλύθηκε το θέμα της επαγγελματικής αναγνώρισης των κατόχων πτυχίων από Πανεπιστήμια χωρών της Ε.Ε., στους οποίους περιλαμβάνονταν και όσοι είχαν αποκτήσει αυτά τα πτυχία μέσω φοίτησης σε Κολλέγια. 

Οι απόφοιτοι του Mediterranean College μπορούν να διεκδικούν θέσεις πτυχιούχων Ανωτάτης Σχολής στον Ιδιωτικό και Δημόσιο Τομέα, μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν σχετική προαγωγή ή μισθολογική αναβάθμιση, μπορούν να μετέχουν σε προγράμματα του ΟΑΕΔ ή άλλων Οργανισμών και γενικά έχουν όλα τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα που έχουν οι απόφοιτοι των ελληνικών Πανεπιστημίων.  

Το *Mediterranean College* προσφέρει *9 Προπτυχιακά (**BachelorΆs)* και  *7 Μεταπτυχιακά (MasterΆs) αναγνωρισμένα και πρόσφατα ανανεωμένα προγράμματα στους πιο περιζήτητους Τομείς της Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων, Πληροφορικής, Ψυχολογίας,   Εκπαίδευσης και Μηχανικής, από το University of Derby, που ανήκει στο Top50 των Βρετανικών Πανεπιστημίων* (Guardian University Guide). Το Mediterranean College είναι αναγνωρισμένο από το ελληνικό Υπουργείο Παιδείας & Θρησκευμάτων και το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο Πιστοποίησης. οι τίτλοι σπουδών του απονέμονται απευθείας από το συνεργαζόμενο Βρετανικό Πανεπιστήμιο και αναγνωρίζονται

----------

